# new to me skiff



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Ready to make some memories!


----------



## Loganpigg (Dec 15, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

where are you going to be using it?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

That dog will hunt! The next pictures need to have fish slime on them.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks better with the deck open like that


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

thanks guys. took it out Monday for a shake down and ran great. super windy and only managed to get it up 19mph before I got to the no wake zone. I'm thinking it should hit at least 21mph cant expect more from a 15hp. have some tweaking to do do. i think I'm gonna need a hydra foil to bring the front down some and stop the bouncing and maybe gain some speed. definitely will be looking into getting a 25hp. didn't really fish just checked out and ran the engine and trolling motor. motor shuts off at idle and primer bulb seems to get soft but starts right up after a few pulls. ordered the starter solenoid for it looks like some one took it off. starter and rectifier look good don't know why anyone would take off the solenoid. now the brain storming begins on how and what I'm gonna do to it. if anyone has any suggestions as to what to check on primer getting soft and shutting off at idle would be great. its a 96 Evinrude 15hp electric start very low hours and used only in fresh water. ill be adding some better pics soon on skiff and engine.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

Drifter said:


> where are you going to be using it?


mainly fishing Biscayne bay, flamingo, port of the islands, chokoloske, ten thousand islands and on a good day some patch reefs. I'm sure i missed some spots.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Looks better with the deck open like that


yes its much better wide open although its a bit of a pain using the foot control on the trolling motor if its a little choppy. that's where that seat comes in handy.


----------



## Parkerized (Dec 13, 2007)

Gambusia said:


> now the brain storming begins on how and what I'm gonna do to it. if anyone has any suggestions as to what to check on primer getting soft and shutting off at idle would be great.


I'd start with rebuilding or replacing the fuel pump.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gambusia said:


> if anyone has any suggestions as to what to check on primer getting soft


How old is the bulb and hoses? What about the o-rings on the connection nipples?

These are cheap - replace all of it.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice looking skiff


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

It’s usually a very simple problem for a primer bulb that doesn’t hold it’s prime, worse case you may have a fuel pump but even they are only 30 or 40 bucks. Try the o rings hoses new bulb connectors to and from gas tank to outboard it’s most likely losing the prime there


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Put a 25 and some trim tabs on you'll be much happier. I had a 15 Johnson on a similar weight boat and it did 22mph with that and now high 20's solo and mid 20's loaded and pops right up on plane in shallow water. Check out Maintaining Johnson/Evinrude 9.9 part 1


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> How old is the bulb and hoses? What about the o-rings on the connection nipples?
> 
> These are cheap - replace all of it.


All of those I replaced.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

Dadvocate said:


> Put a 25 and some trim tabs on you'll be much happier. I had a 15 Johnson on a similar weight boat and it did 22mph with that and now high 20's solo and mid 20's loaded and pops right up on plane in shallow water. Check out Maintaining Johnson/Evinrude 9.9 part 1


I am definitely going to put a 25hp on it but want to get all of the other things out of the way. Changing the storage lids to hatches on all three compartments. Adding bilge pump, rod holders,gps, possible jack plate some interior lights and paint the entire interior.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gambusia said:


> All of those I replaced.


Try disconnecting from motor and pump up the bulb and see if it goes soft.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

No updates yet my son got the Corona virus and it's been a scary time. Hopefully if he tests negative today will do some work on it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Gambusia said:


> No updates yet my son got the Corona virus and it's been a scary time. Hopefully if he tests negative today will do some work on it.


That's unfortunate, I went through it my self a few months ago. But you no longer have to test negative these days, they have determined even though you don't have the virus actively in your system, you can still get a positive result for over 3-9 months later. As long as he hasn't had a fever in over 24 hours, and has waited at least 10 days since symptoms began, he should be good to re-enter society.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

Well son is cleared and doing good. Added some rod holders and







Worked on the engine changed the thermosta, fuel pump and for some odd reason added the starter solenoid which was missing. Never had a solenoid but had starter, rectifier, Flywheel and starter button. Man what a difference not having to yank on that string and now could charge my battery. Will be adding an automatic bilge and was thinking of plumbing the live well but don't think I will. Trying to minimize Opening holes in the skiff. Now the hunt begins for hatches that are kind of a weird size. I appreciate the input from you guys as this is not going to be an incredible transformation lol. But will be a fun decent skiff to spend quality time with my son. One main issue I am having is where to mount my GPS without being in the way.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Gambusia said:


> Well son is cleared and doing good. Added some rod holders and
> View attachment 164289
> Worked on the engine changed the thermosta, fuel pump and for some odd reason added the starter solenoid which was missing. Never had a solenoid but had starter, rectifier, Flywheel and starter button. Man what a difference not having to yank on that string and now could charge my battery. Will be adding an automatic bilge and was thinking of plumbing the live well but don't think I will. Trying to minimize Opening holes in the skiff. Now the hunt begins for hatches that are kind of a weird size. I appreciate the input from you guys as this is not going to be an incredible transformation lol. But will be a fun decent skiff to spend quality time with my son. One main issue I am having is where to mount my GPS without being in the way.
> View attachment 164288


Glad all is well with your son! It's nice seeing dads and sons getting to spend time together. I had an old bass boat that I mounted my GPS/depth finder to a 1x12" wrapped in astroturf. I could move the unit around wherever it was most visable and the astroturf kinda "velcroed" itself to the boat's carpet and therefore didn't move around under power. If after a few times out you feel like you know a good permanant spot to mount the unit then do it. Have fun!


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Glad all is well with your son! It's nice seeing dads and sons getting to spend time together. I had an old bass boat that I mounted my GPS/depth finder to a 1x12" wrapped in astroturf. I could move the unit around wherever it was most visable and the astroturf kinda "velcroed" itself to the boat's carpet and therefore didn't move around under power. If after a few times out you feel like you know a good permanant spot to mount the unit then do it. Have fun!


I was thinking of removing the starboard side rod holder and flush mounting the unit on the storage box. Keeps battery in place and would let me add a 12v receptacle.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

well guys its been a while. lost a few family members to covid and another fighting for her life as we speak. had a few days to work on the skiff. first major thing i sold the 15hp evinrude and put a 25hp yamaha short shaft 2stroke on. what a difference went from 13mph to 25mph before i hit a crab trap and had the rope wrap around the prop ending my maiden voyage. added a motorguide xi3 wireless bow mount trolling motor have pics somewhere. added a garmin 44dv chart plotter and fish finder, usb charging port for my phone just incase, rectifier on the engine and a battery switch for both batteries and fuel water seperator. once i run it a bit and fish im going to paint the inside add some seadek and polish the hull.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet motor, sorry to hear about you and your family man. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sweet motor, sorry to hear about you and your family man. Prayers sent your way.


thank you truly appreciated.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice! Only really smart people use genus names for handles. Lol.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

Megalops said:


> Nice! Only really smart people use genus names for handles. Lol.


Lol thanks.


----------

